# What wrong with vocalists



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

For awhile now we have been trying out vocalists , with no luck...They contact me, wanting our set list...they usually have a week or two , to prepare and we are easy...the first meeting we look for just a few songs that they can sing..
They come in not knowing anything, they don’t know when to come in and they sometimes don’t have the melody even right.. it ends up a big waste of time, and this goes on and on..

You get them coming in with nothing ....I thought a person that wanted to do there best would have there own special microphone.....they cannot even bring a bottle of water....what is wrong with these so call vocalist , all these singers are coming off kijij, so I am getting the feeling they are just left overs, nobody else wants them..


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

It's just people who don't take it remotely seriously.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I found the same thing with trying to hire office staff on kijij.

They were totally unqualified for the job and they probably couldn’t sing worth a damn either.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2018)

You are better to scout out open jams. You can see who's who with no pressures on either side.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

They don’t treat their voice as an instrument. They are singers, not musicians.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

I think your right , need to start going to open jams , that way there are no surprises...I never thought there was so many people out there that think they can sing...and also think they got the melody right when there not even close...it’s amazing, I guess it may have to do with being tone deaf...


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I've gotten 3 members of my band from Bandmix. Only caveat is you need to be a paying member to send messages to people. Which I did but I did stop paying when I got the whole band together. Here's the link: 

Canadian Musicians Wanted - Canada Find Local Musicians Classifieds and Bands Online : BandMix.ca


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

Budda said:


> It's just people who don't take it remotely seriously.


Yep...through a couple bands, finding guys that wanted a chance, but then show up knowing nothing...
Always game to meet other musicians, but band night isnt a social outing


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Could be worse. I once had a guy come out that only knew one song. After about 3 times through I was done.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

None of those sounded like a singer, or any singer that I'd want to deal with.

Ya, open mics, or even karaoke nights (if that's still a thing) may render a candidate.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I've had the pleasure of working with some pretty good singers over the years, and unless they're also an instrumentalist they're unlikely to own their own gear. I don't get it, but starting as an instrumentalist means I was used to buying all my own gear. I HATE sharing a microphone, perhaps it's a phobia about others' goobers all over my windscreens or maybe I'm just a prick.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2018)

sulphur said:


> karaoke nights (if that's still a thing) may render a candidate.


+1
There's a bar in Guelph that does live karaoke on Fridays.
You sing with a band, not a machine.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

@laristotle what bar?


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2018)

4 beats = 1 bar @ 4 /4 time.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Mooh said:


> I've had the pleasure of working with some pretty good singers over the years, and unless they're also an instrumentalist they're unlikely to own their own gear. I don't get it, but starting as an instrumentalist means I was used to buying all my own gear. I HATE sharing a microphone, perhaps it's a phobia about others' goobers all over my windscreens or maybe I'm just a prick.


Vocalist screening interview question: "Do you own a microphone?"


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

laristotle said:


> +1
> There's a bar in Guelph that does live karaoke on Fridays.
> You sing with a band, not a machine.


Our local brewery does live-band karaoke on alternate Fridays. Haven't been yet, but it seems quite popular.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2018)

sambonee said:


> @laristotle what bar?


You Rock
at Qball's in Guelph. Woodlawn and Victoria.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Amazing ! I though I had heard the best and the worse on reality show auditions like The voice an XFactor !
I am fortunately honest enough to myself : I do not sing !


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

I have nothing to help you. But have been frustrated by singers who I know have performed, ask me to play a song with them, but don't know what key they do it in.

And then there's the sing-along party people: ask for a song, I say sure but you'll have to sing, they say sure..... and can't even get through the first verse. Just makes me laugh


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2018)

DaddyDog said:


> you'll have to sing, they say sure


They're waiting for you to get them to the chorus.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

I have had a few , the first thing they ask is , do you gig...that’s a fair question , and I tell them we are gig ready , but not without a singer ...so you don’t hear from them again , and it makes me think...are they thinking that we are just going to meet at the venue and hand him a microphone, that will never happen....we need a singer to come in and audition, I have had too many that just can’t sing...They must sing along to a song on the radio and think they sound great , everybody sounds great singing to a CD....lol


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Rick31797 said:


> ....we need a singer to come in and audition, I have had too many that just can’t sing...They must sing along to a song on the radio and think they sound great , everybody sounds great singing to a CD....lol


That's what I was going to mention.

Lots of people can sing along with analbum (original singer and all). Take away that crutch, and with only musical accompaniment, they are lost. They seem to need Jon Bonjove or Axl Rose singing along with them to get the timing right.

And don't get me going on '1 and done' singers, wrt making it past the 1st verse. But they know the shit outa that chorus!!!


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Rick31797 said:


> For awhile now we have been trying out vocalists , with no luck...They contact me, wanting our set list...they usually have a week or two , to prepare and we are easy...the first meeting we look for just a few songs that they can sing..
> They come in not knowing anything, they don’t know when to come in and they sometimes don’t have the melody even right.. it ends up a big waste of time, and this goes on and on..
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

High/Deaf said:


> That's what I was going to mention.
> 
> Lots of people can sing along with analbum (original singer and all). Take away that crutch, and with only musical accompaniment, they are lost. They seem to need Jon Bonjove or Axl Rose singing along with them to get the timing right.


Am I the only one that read that as anal bum and had a little laugh....%h(*&


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

Moosehead said:


> Am I the only one that read that as anal bum and had a little laugh....%h(*&


Ditto. Then wondered if it was redundant.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

bw66 said:


> Vocalist screening interview question: "Do you own a microphone?"


Yup, done that. The answers range from, "What, don't you have a PA?" to "Yes, I use a condenser for backup vocals and a dynamic for lead vocals. Hope you have two channels for me." That last singer was awesome.

Got a pre-gig call from a singer I used to play with asking if she could borrow a microphone, and as it happens I have a couple of beaters that I don't use so I brought one for her. Chivalry is not dead, I think to myself. This was a gig she was organizing for some community event so she was kind of out of her element. She was always later arriving for shows than the rest of us so when she arrived and I handed her the mic she was happy and thankful...until she realized there wasn't a PA to plug into. Ends up she had really been asking for a full PA when she asked for a mic. In what world is a mic a PA?


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I'm a guitarist. I bring my own guitar. You are a singer. Bring you own mic.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Yup...if YOU need it to do what you do...then YOU purchase it and bring it. I never expected anyone to supply me with a lefty guitar, amp, pedals and cables.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Robert1950 said:


> I'm a guitarist. I bring my own guitar. You are a singer. Bring you own mic.


Most guitarists bring their own guitar... but (working) cables seem to be another matter. Back when I did corporate audio gigs, I couldn't believe the number of guitarists who showed up to good-paying, corporate gigs with dodgy cables. "Oh, it'll be fine. I just need to hold it like this."


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I am a guitarist. I bring my own guitar and a really good cable (or really good wireless system]. You are a vocalist. Bring you microphone, stand, and really good cable (or really good wireless system)


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Robert1950 said:


> I am a guitarist. I bring my own guitar and a really good cable (or really good wireless system]. ..


Bring a back-up cable in addition to your really good cable or wireless system, and you can be in my next band.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

I am going to sign up to band mix and see if I can get an actual musician instead of wannabes..Wantabees are mostly just a waste of time...

If you come in with no mic , then that tells me you don’t take your vocals very seriously..
As a guitar player I take my playing and tone very serious , I have 1,000s into my gear and I know you do to..
If I was doing a audition I would not walk in and ask to borrow equipment , I would bring everything I use in order to play and sound my best ..
It should be no different with a vocalist but apparently it is..


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

On a brighter note...

All this reminds me of an audition about 40 years ago. I was playing bass in a cover band where most of the guys were a couple of years older and that much more experienced and yet it was me that tried to persuade them not to audition a much younger girl. I mean, no driver's license, under age, etc. About 3 bars into Johnny B. Goode and I'd changed my mind. Holy crap, she was possessed! We lost her when she went off to post secondary education, but it was great until then. She's since recorded her own albums, and is a fine visual artist, teacher, and friend.

I don't remember if she had her own microphone.


----------



## fnDan (Oct 8, 2015)

Our band has resorted to requiring the potential member to send a video.
If they sound good then we send them 6 easy songs and give them 2 weeks to practice. Still not fool proof as we've still had some disappointing auditions.
Our kijiji ad grows every week with new conditions. We get quite a few people involved in multiple projects and can't commit enough even for a weekly practice.
Made the mistake of trying a bass player and singer on the same night. Singer had no clue and the bass player got mad and walked out without saying a word.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Rick31797 said:


> For awhile now we have been trying out vocalists , with no luck...They contact me, wanting our set list...they usually have a week or two , to prepare and we are easy...the first meeting we look for just a few songs that they can sing..
> They come in not knowing anything, they don’t know when to come in and they sometimes don’t have the melody even right.. it ends up a big waste of time, and this goes on and on..
> 
> You get them coming in with nothing ....I thought a person that wanted to do there best would have there own special microphone.....they cannot even bring a bottle of water....what is wrong with these so call vocalist , all these singers are coming off kijij, so I am getting the feeling they are just left overs, nobody else wants them..


The key is not to give up. It can be a very daunting job finding the right fitting members for a band. I have had singers come in so unprepared, divas(and their shit does stink) and wanna be rockstars, egos just too big for the room. Keep plugging until you find that golden voice your after.

BTW I have gotten all my singers off of Kijiji with the exception of our current singer.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

While working with a co-worker at the hospital late 90's, i was informed that one of the nurses would like to sing in our band. After listening to a wedding video she sang at, we took a chance. It lasted 16 years. She had a soft smooth voice and good personality and fit in perfectly. Sometimes majic happens,


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

ezcomes said:


> Always game to meet other musicians, but* band night isnt a social outing*


It is for me. Every Wednesday is our band practice night and we all take it seriously. But it is also my night out with the guys. I wouldn't be in the band if I didn't enjoy their company as well. Not at this point in my life. Infact I'm getting ready to go golfing with 2 of them now.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

guitarman2 said:


> It is for me. Every Wednesday is our band practice night and we all take it seriously. But it is also my night out with the guys. I wouldn't be in the band if I didn't enjoy their company as well. Not at this point in my life. Infact I'm getting ready to go golfing with 2 of them now.


Alright..ill rephrase...it is a social night...but music is first...we still gab, but practice is what we are there for


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

At this stage I wouldn't work with a vocalist that didn't have one heckuva pedigree already.

I've worked with three vocalists (all women). The first was great as a focal point - engaged the audience, was attractive, danced during solos, and could find and sing harmonies like nobodies business. She didn't play an instrument but always had a tambourine, shaker, or cowbell close by. She ran and cleaned cables, carried guitars - basically made sure she contributed as much as any other member. The other two were products of kareoke - they could sing, but were divas - could care less about harmony, entertaining, or helping the band with percussion. Owned no gear and didn't care to help out with set up or teardown.

No time for divas in a poor bar band - everybody's gotta bring it.


----------

